# Kaufempfehlung Bluraylaufwerk?



## -MIRROR- (15. November 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Empfehlung bei Bluraylaufwerken? Ich möchte mir in dne nächsten 2 Monaten ein neues System kaufen und da möchte ich schon ein BluRaylaufwerk drin haben. 

Eine Frage: Kann ein BluRaylaufwerk auch normale DVD's lesen, brennen? Das wäre ja auch Voraussetzung. Also ein Preis-Leistungstipp käme sehr gelegen.


Ich hoffe, hier kennt sich jemand mit sowas aus, da PCGH kein Test dazu gemacht hat in dne letzten Monaten, leider.

MfG -DIVINITY-


----------



## RubinRaptoR (15. November 2009)

Also wenn du nur DVDs/CDs und BluRays lesen möchtest, dann nimm ein BluRay ROM.
Möchtest du auch DVDs/CDs brennen, brauchts du ein BlyRay Combo Laufwerk.
Tja und als Letztes zum BluRay brennen inklusive der anderen Medien benötigst du einen BluRay-Brenner.

Empfehlen kann ich dir leider (noch) keins, konnte dir aber hoffentlich bei der Differenzierung der verschiedenen Typen helfen


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. November 2009)

Ja, da hast du mir schon weitergeholfen. Ich hab keine Ahnugn welche gut sind und so. Es sollte Leistungstechnisch natürlich "normal schnell" sein und Ausstattungstechnisch wie ich beschrieben habe. Und laute Laufwerke kann ich nicht so gut leiden.^^


----------



## RubinRaptoR (15. November 2009)

Normalerweise finde ich die Bewertungen bei Alternate relativ hilfreich in Kombinationen mit Tests des jeweiligen Produkts.
Gibt aber leider noch nicht viele Bewertungen bezüglich BluRay Combo-Laufwerken bei Alternate. 

Schau vielleicht mal bei Google ob du irgendwelche Vergleiche findest 

Ansonsten scheint das ganz ok zu sein:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Laufwerke - Blu-ray - Blu-ray Combo - LG CH08LS10
Ist zwar ein Film dabei, dafür aber auch billig und hat wenigstens eine (relativ) hilfreiche Bewertung dabei. Die billigeren Samsungs haben noch keine Bewertung und das Pioneer hat eine geringere Leserate.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (15. November 2009)

In der neuen pcgh wird das Samsung SH-BO83 kurz vorgestellt, leider kein Test. Es kann CD's mit 48x- sowie DVD's mit 16x- Geschwindigkeit beschreiben.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SH-B083L bulk

Ich habe vor mir in ein paar Monaten das Samung zu holen, sieht klasse aus und ist relativ günstig.


----------



## Speedguru (15. November 2009)

Hallo, 

würde jetzt spontan auch das Samsung nehmen, da es ja auch in der PCGH stand, wobei es natürlcih noch nicht getestestet wurde... 
Ich lege mir auch in 1-2 monaten ein neues System zu! naja und der unterschied zwischen normalem Laufwerk und dem Samsung sind "nur" 50€...
Wollte fragen, mit was man den Bluray dann abspielen kann, was benötigt man für hardware, mein Bildschirm is FullHD und ist HDCP ready!
Müsste doch funktionieren oder nicht? Welche software benötige ich?

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Zerebo (15. November 2009)

Brauchst auch ne Grafikkarte die HDCP unterstützt.Dazu ne halbwegs brauchbare Cpu.Aber das dürfte bei neuer Hardware kein Problem sein.
Programme die Blu-Ray schlucken gibts z.B. von Cyberlink.
Oft ist ne Trial davon oda so bei den Laufwerken dabei.


----------



## majorguns (15. November 2009)

Ich kann dir Folgendes LW empfehlen : LG Electronics CH08LS, SATA, retail : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
Ließt bis jetzt alle Blu-ray´s ohne Probleme (mehr als 30 Stück), ließt natürlich auch DVD´s und CD´s und beschreibt sie auch, nur bD kann er halt nicht beschreiben, außerdem hat er noch lightscrible.


----------



## Radagis (15. November 2009)

Wie liegen die blue ray Rohlinge denn zurzeit preislich?


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. November 2009)

Danke, schonmal für Eure Antworten. Es reicht doch eig. wenn man ne 5850/5870 und nen i5-750/i7-920 + das Bluraylaufwerk hat und nen 22"/24" hat der 1680x1050/1920x1080 unterstützt oder? Die Schrägstriche bedeuten, dass ich noch nicht weiß welche, es geht eben ums Geld. Ich hab ein teureres System und ein günstigeres (i5/i7). 

Auf bluray-dvd's passen aj viel mehr Dateien udn so. Das System soll 3 oder mehr ja durchhalten, da denke, bin ich mit nem guten bluraylaufwerk auch gut dabei.

Ok, hab sie mir alle angesehen. In der PCGH hab ich den kleinen Artikel auch gerade durchgelesen. Das Samsung SH-B083 gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich hoffe es ist auch recht leise. In der PCGH steht aber, dass es im November (wann genau?) für ca. 120€ zu haben ist. Aber bei Hardwareversand gibt es das für 80€. Die Verfügbarkeit ist auch schlecht. Wenn ich das jetzt da bestelle, kostet es dann auch wirklich 80€ und kommt nicht erst in 3 Monaten??

Wenn das gut ist udn wirklich 80€ kostet und innerhalb von 2 Wochen bei mir stehen könnte, dann wäre es meine Wahl.

Designtechnisch gefällt es mir auch gut und würde sehr gut zum CM 690 Pure black passen (mein Gehäuse).


----------



## Zerebo (16. November 2009)

Solltest dir aber auch auf jedenfall mal die Preise auch anschauen von den Rohlingen.Die sind ziemlich teuer.
In Zeiten von billigen großen externen Festplatten seh ich außer für Videos keine sinnvolle Verwendung für Blu-Rays.


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. November 2009)

Ich möchte mir trotzdem eines zulegen, reicht dir das als Erklärung? Auch wenn ich kein Bluray benutzen werde. Ich wieß, dass die teuer sind, doch ich möchte dne PC ja mehr als 1 Jahr in Betrieb halten  Da können die Preise für Blurayvideos auch sinken.

Kann man eig. per Downsampling die Auflösung eines 22" mit 1680x1050 auf Full HD bringen? Bluray is ja für full hd geschaffen. Müsste dann auch auf 1900x1200 laufen ne?


----------



## majorguns (16. November 2009)

Der Full HD Film welcher in 1920x1080 ursprünglich st wird einfach nur auf deine Auflösung runter gerechnet, ganz normal, allerdings solltest du auch daran denken das du HDCP Fähige Hardware also auch Monitor haben musst um Blu-ray Filme zu gucken.


----------



## feivel (16. November 2009)

wie oben schon erwähnt....LG...preisgünstig, verfügbar und qualitativ gut


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. November 2009)

Für HDCP ist doch aber nur die Grafikkarte und der Monitor zuständig oder? 5850/5870 sind HDCPfähig oder? Beim Monitor muss da ein HDCP-Anschluss sein oder was? Wird bei Bluray, die ja in full HD laufen eig. auch hochgerechnet? also z.B. von 1920x1080 auf 1900x1200 ? Oder gibts dann schwarze Balken? 

@ feivel 

Du findest das LG preisgünstig?! das von Samsung ist da wesentlich günstiger, sieht besser aus und leistet mehr! ???


----------



## rytme (17. November 2009)

> also z.B. von 1920x1080 auf 1900x1200 ? Oder gibts dann schwarze Balken?



Das sind Verhältnisse, was glaubst du wo der sich den Rest herziehen soll? Da kann man nichts hochrechnen.
Du könntest es bestimmt irgendwie strecken, sodass du keine Balken mehr hast aber dann ist es halt gestreckt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. November 2009)

Achso, aber er versucht das normale Bild auf den Bildshcirm zu schicken ja? Also nicht automatisch strecken oder sowas? Denn ich will ja ein normales Bild, kein gestrecktes. Und schwarze Balken stören mich nicht.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. November 2009)

Beschäftige mich auch hin und wieder mit diesen Thema da ich noch nen IDE-DVD-Rom-Laufwerk benutze und wenns an einen Neukauf geht wirds ein BD-Laufwerk mit DVD/CD-Brennfunktion.

Irgendwann werd es nötig sein ein solches Laufwerk nachzurüsten, spätestens wenn die ersten Spiele darauf erscheinen, da einige Games ja jetzt schon 2 DVD`s benötigen ist man davon gar nicht soweit entfernt.

@-DIVINITY-
Die Hardware die du im Auge hast ist mehr als locker ausreichend um mit HDmedien umzugehen.
Schliesslich reicht ja auch ne günstige IONplattform fürn WohnzimmerPC für solche Zwecke


----------



## Sash (17. November 2009)

hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ich würd ein plextor nehmen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. November 2009)

Was ist ein Plextor??


----------



## Speedguru (17. November 2009)

Hallo,

Plextor ist eine Marke, wie LG, Samsung etc.
siehe hier:
Blu-Ray

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: ich mag das Samsung... 

EDIT: http://www.plextor-europe.com/products/blu-ray/px-b320sa.html


----------



## majorguns (17. November 2009)

Plextor ist zwar keine schlechte Marke, allerdings sind die günstigen Laufwerke von denen meiner Meinung nach zu einfach (langsam, kein DVD Brenner usw) und die Teureren die dann auch mehr können haben nicht mehr so ein gutes P/L Verhältniss.
Deshalb lieber Samsung oder noch besser LG nehmen, die machen genau so gute Laufwerke die weniger kosten


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

ich hab mit meinem letzten plextor brenner keine so guten erfahrungen gemacht
hat bestimmte rohlinge immer verbrannt, war wählerisch ohne ende, nach firmware update hat er sich verabschiedet.
sie fertigen auch lang nicht mehr selber
der mehrpreis ist einfach nicht mehr gerechtfertigt


----------



## majorguns (17. November 2009)

OK, dazu kann ich jetzt nichts sagen, möglicherweise wars einfach nur ein einzelfall, aber ich gebe dir Recht das sich der Mehrpreis sich nicht lohnt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (18. November 2009)

Also, ist die Idee mit Plextor schonmal gestrichen, ich denke, das Samsung hats mir angetan^^

Und ich muss dann auch wirklich nur 80€ bezahlen? Bei hardwareversand.de werde ich übrigens auch meine Hardware bestellen^^ Weiß jemand, ob man dann für jedes Einzelteil Versand bezahlen muss? Oder wird das nur 1 oder 2x berechnet? Vielleicht könnte ich dadurch wieder Geld sparen, also am Versand, deshalb sucht man sich doch für möglichst alle Teile den günstigsten Onlineshop oder?


----------



## majorguns (18. November 2009)

Wenn du alles auf einmal bestellst dann wird auch alles auf einmal losgeschickt (vorausgesetzt alles ist zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Lager, sonst kannst du Auswählen ob später und dann alles auf einmal oder ob mehrere Packete so schnell wie möglich kommen) und den Versand zahlst du dann auch nur 1 mal.


----------



## exa (18. November 2009)

also: um Blue-Rays abzuspielen sind 4 Sachen nötig:

-potente Hardware (aktuelle Mainstream Hardware ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend)
-eine Software die Blue Ray kann (Cyberlinks PowerDVD)
-eine Grafikkarte mit HDCP (aktuelle haben das)
-ein Monitor mit HDCP (da muss man bei billigen aufpassen!!!)

Ein Blue-Ray Bild wird (soweit nicht vom Monitor erzwungen) nicht gestreckt oder gestaucht, es wird falls das Format nicht passt mit schwarzen Balken angezeigt.

meine Empfehlung sind die LGs...


----------



## majorguns (18. November 2009)

Richtig!, nur das Blu*e*-*R*ay (Blu-ray )stört mich ein wenig bei dir 

Software ist aber oft schon eine Trialversion / abgespeckte Version bei den Playern dabei, allerdings ist eine gute Software schon von Vorteil.
LG kann ich auch nur empfehlen


----------



## exa (18. November 2009)

schnickschnack^^ 

erstens lieg ich hier krank im Bett; und zweitens sehe ich es nicht ein, einen blauen Laser namentlich zu verkrüppeln, nur damit man nen tollen Eigennamen hat...


----------



## majorguns (18. November 2009)

exa schrieb:


> schnickschnack^^
> 
> erstens lieg ich hier krank im Bett; und zweitens sehe ich es nicht ein, einen blauen Laser namentlich zu verkrüppeln, nur damit man nen tollen Eigennamen hat...


OT: Das liegt nur daran weil man Blue-ray nicht als Marke hätte eintragen lassen hätte können, deshalb wurde daraus Blu-ray gemacht.
Außerdem finde ich Blu-ray irgendwie besser


----------



## -MIRROR- (18. November 2009)

1. Ok. Muss ich bei meinen zur Auswahl stehenden Monitoren mal sehen mit dem HDCP-Anschluss, sie sind von Samsung und sind nicht schlecht bzw. billig.

2. Hardware ist vorhanden und Software... mal gucken, welche zu empfehlen ist... (?)

@ majorguns

Das freut mich, dann spare ich aj im Versand ne Menge Geld.. 

Bei hardwareversand.de muss man sich aj aber erst registrieren um bestellen zu können, stimmt's?

Ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf mein PC. Ich würde am liebsten nen riesenprojekt mit Tagebuch hier im Forum machen, aber dazu fehlt mir alles mögliche. Ich hab nämlich 0 Ahnung von modden und so. Wollt ihr meine Systemvorschläge sehen? Bildschirm, Soundsystem sind auch dabei.

Ich komm nich klar bei der Auswahl, Fermi's komme ja demnächst... oder?


----------



## Sash (18. November 2009)

ich nochmal wegen plextor.. hab mom ein samsung zum lesen drinnen und ein plex zum brennen. der plex liest alles, das samsung muckt manchmal rum. daher hol ich nur noch teac und plextor, auch wenns teurer ist. samsung nur noch tv/monitore.


----------



## Speedguru (18. November 2009)

-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf mein PC. Ich würde am liebsten nen riesenprojekt mit Tagebuch hier im Forum machen, aber dazu fehlt mir alles mögliche. Ich hab nämlich 0 Ahnung von modden und so. Wollt ihr meine Systemvorschläge sehen? Bildschirm, Soundsystem sind auch dabei.
> 
> Ich komm nich klar bei der Auswahl, Fermi's komme ja demnächst... oder?



Boah man, genau wie bei mir  wird mein erster eigen-PC Bau!! Ich freue mich rießig, die HD5870 ist bereits bestellt....^^
Ja du kannst es posten, aber am besten bei den kompletten Rechnezusammenstellungen!! (Habe ich auch gemacht, wobei, ich da auf AM3 setzte, aber ich atm intel nicht ausschließe! Das Problem ist nur dieses dummes Sockelproblem, mein Sys muss/soll zuverlässig laufen!!



> Bei hardwareversand.de muss man sich aj aber erst registrieren um bestellen zu können, stimmt's?



Genau so ist, ist aber einfach und bereitet keine Problemme!

Bin auch gerade eher für den Samsung...^^ 
Sieht gut aus und kann recht viel, aber ein Test wird alles klären! Ich weiß noch nicht, ob es den Blu-Ray sein soll, aber ein 24" FullHD (1920x1080) mit einem Teufel Concept C200USB verleitet förmlich dazu 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. November 2009)

@ Speedguru

tut gut, wenn amn hört, dass es anderen ähnlich oder genauso geht wie mir. 
Ich bin übrigens 16 Jahre alt und komme aus Berlin. Mein 1. PC wurde von jemand anderem zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut, sowie konfiguriert. 
Ich durfte nur dabei zuschauen und so. 

Ich bin mit dem allem aber sehr unzufrieden. Das Einzige was ich mag, was ich auch selber gekauft habe sind meine Razer Lachesis und die Lycosa.^^

Deshalb: Ein von mir allein durch und durch selbst organisiertes Projekt. 
Allerdings soll der Freund meiner Schwester an dem Wochenende dabei sein, damit er gucken kann, ob alles richtig ist und beim Übertakten und den BIOSeinstellungen soll er mir helfen

Seit PCGH mal einen Artikel mit dem Titel "PC im Eigenbau" in einer PCGH gestellt hatte, habe ich aus Spaß, was ich oft tue, einen PC zusammengestellt. Seit Januar diesen Jahres. Wegen Core i7 etc.

Bis jetzt! Jetzt hat sich eine Möglichkeit ergeben genug Geld aufzubringen um mir meinen ganz alleinigen PC zusammenszustellen!

Ich habe 2 Systemkonfigurationen:

   Core i7-System:
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Intel Core i7-920, 4x 2.67GHz, tray (AT80601000741AA)
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Akasa Nero AK-967 (Sockel 775/1366/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3)
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3)
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (TR3X6G1600C7)
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]CM 690 Pure Black mit Sichtfenster
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA II (HD103UJ)
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Sapphire Radeon HD 5870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0, full retail (21161-00-50R)
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA)
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit SB
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Samsung SH-B083L bulk
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Samsung SyncMaster 2233BW schwarz, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (LS22CMKKFV)
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA)
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Arctic Cooling MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste 4g
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Teufel Concept B 200 USB

  Preis (ohne Versand)~ 1362€

Beim Bildschirm bin ich mir wegen der Auflösung und so nicht sicher. 2. Möglichkeit wäre der Samsung SyncMaster 2433BW, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI (LS24CMKKFV). Der hätte Full HD-Auflösung ist allerdings 24" groß und ich weiß nicht wie er sich im Spielealltag schlägt. im EInkaufsführer von PCGH, dem letzten, da war es glaub ich der 3. oder so.. Beim Soundsystem hab ich das genommen, da man das auch mal auf ne LAN mitnehmen kann, das gefällt mir wegen des miniartikels von der PCGH. Soll ja richtig geilen Sound ausgeben, der Quader da^^ Da ich nicht mehr auf 5.1 oder 7.1 setzen möchte, wie jetzt -.- bleibt es bei einem sehr sehr guten 2.1 Stereo Soundsystem. Dafür hat mein Headset 5.1 Surroundsound

2. Variante:

Sapphire Radeon HD 5850, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0, full retail (21162-00-50R)

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (84000000029)

GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7 (DDR3-1333)(GV34GB1333C7DC)

Intel Core i5-750, 4x 2.67GHz, tray

MSI P55-GD80, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7581-010R)

Alles andere bleibt so... denke ich. Die 2. ist natürlich günstiger, aber die 1. bringt ja einen großen Leistungsvorteil oder? Beide CPU's würden auf 3,5 GHz übertaktet werden. Bei dieser Variante ist das Problem mit dem Übertakten bei 1156-er sockeln, die sollen ja davon kaputt gehen.
Hier liegt der Preis allerdings nur 200€ niedriger und ich denke, die bekomme ich zusammen. Bloß die 1. Variante hat sich wieder um 100€ oder mehr verteuert.. Ich muss mals ehen wieviel ich zusammenkratze, dann muss ich sehen ob ich mir das 1. leisten aknn ode rob ich mir etwas von meiner Mutter leihen könnte, das mach eich abe rnicht gerne, denn ich hasse Schulden^^

Mfg  Freu mich schon auf die Antwort von Speedguru


----------



## Speedguru (19. November 2009)

So und da bin ich! 



> tut gut, wenn amn hört, dass es anderen ähnlich oder genauso geht wie mir.
> Ich bin übrigens 16 Jahre alt und komme aus Berlin. Mein 1. PC wurde von jemand anderem zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut, sowie konfiguriert.
> Ich durfte nur dabei zuschauen und so.


sowas finde ich auch immer wieder gut, man kann gelassener reden!! ehm... habe ich erwähnt das ich erst 14 bin und in der nähe von Stuttgart wohne...?!



> Seit PCGH mal einen Artikel mit dem Titel "PC im Eigenbau" in einer PCGH gestellt hatte, habe ich aus Spaß, was ich oft tue, einen PC zusammengestellt. Seit Januar diesen Jahres. Wegen Core i7 etc.


hihihi, iwie, ist das komisch, genau das selbe mache ich auch...^^

Vom Core I7 1366 würde ich persönlich abraten, weil:
-läuft aus, bzw. geht in Serverbranche - alles teurer - zu teuer...
-insgesammt ist alles teurer...
-SMT bringt nur bei Programmen viel, weiß ja nicht genau was du so mit dem PC machen magst..., aber bis jetzt gibt es nur EIN Spiel, dass von SMT profitiert, nämlich Anno 1404, aber das wars dann schon. Deshalb würde ich persönlich und das haben auch viele andere gesagt (hatte mal nen Theard dazu offen).
Warum willst du keinen *Phenom*? Ich bin atm für den Phenom(P/L gut), wobei ich mir auch sehr gut nen i5 vortstellen kann! Aber im moment hält mich einfach dieses Sockelproblem auf! Mals sehen was daraus wird 
Ich würde eigentlich lieber den i5 nehmen, da er doch in den meisten spielen unübertaktet schneller ist als der 965er und übertaktet, deutlich an Geschwindigkeit zulegt. Beim 965 ist leider net mehr viel zu machen, da er ja schon 3,4Ghz besitzt. Bei 3,9 ist der Stromverbrauch doppelt so groß, aber man hat magere 10-15% Steigerung.
Wobei der i5 be gleicher TAktrate in 70% mehr Stromverbrauch und 30-35% mehr fps resultiert.
Tipp: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1156 - DFI LanParty DK P55 T3eH9
Ich sabber dahin... ORANGE, gepaart mit 7 Xigmatek Lüftern und einem Xigmatek Midgard, wäre das geil!! Außerdem umgeht man somit das Sockelproblem, da laut PCGH auf diesem Board der LOTES Sockel zum Einsatzt kommt und es damit (noch) keine Problemme gab *sabber*, leider für mich schon arg teuer ;( naja vllt. bekomm ich ja iwie hin, aber ich finde das Board würde für mich einfach nur PASSEN!!

EDIT: ********** und*********** GEIL! Du bist einfach klasse DIVINITY!!
Ich habe gerade eben nachgerechnet... und die Intel Lösung, mit dem *sabber* Mobo is "nur" 100€ teuerer. Und ich bin wegen dem Lotes sockel abgesichert! Außerdem finde ich das Mobo zum ablecken geil!! Maaaan was für Möglichkeiten!!! GEIL!  Danke 

EDIT2: schlechte Nachrichten: Das *sabber* Mainboard ist eher *kotz*, habe mir gerade eben die HardwareLuxx gekauft und naja wie soll ich sagen, es ist im Vergleich zu den anderen einfach nur schlecht, sehr magere Ausstattung (z.B. nur 4 USB Ports, kein Firewire...) Also für mich ist das Board gestrichen!!
Dafür ist das MSI GD65 interressant, ebenso das Biostar TPower i55, letzteres weißt lediglich einen bug im Bios auf, der aber bestimmt bald behoben wird  Es ist laut dem Heft noch nicht erhältlich, ich mach mich ma gleich schlau!
Ich bin echt traurig  , da mir das DFI Board echt zugesagt hat... naja was solls -.-
Also wenn du Fragen zu Boards hast, kauf dir die Hardware Luxx oder frag mich 



> Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA II (HD103UJ)


Nimm die F3, die ist schneller und besser!



> Sapphire Radeon HD 5870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0, full retail (21161-00-50R)


Habe ich auch bereits bestellt 



> -Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA)


Fleißig PCGH gelesen, wa? Ich werde ein Cougar CM550 nehemn, da es zu dem rest passt, alles Xigmatek... Lüfter, gehäuse und Kühler, ich liebe Orange 



> CM 690 Pure Black mit Sichtfenster


 Könntest dir auch mal das Xigmatek Midgard anschauen, habe ich hier auch neben mir stehen (wobei kein PC drinnne is...^^) sieht gut aus und gefällt! Is aber Geschmackssache...



> -Teufel Concept B 200 USB


auf ner LAN tuts doch auch ein HS oder gar kein ton, oder ton von 10€ lautsprechern.... xDDD
Ich habe mir auch gerade das Teufel Concept C200USB geholt.
Wie soll ich sagen? GEIL! Das Ding haut rein. Meine Eltern sind nicht so erfreut... (Bei Basslastigen Liedern geht das ding ab, musste schon diverse sachen vom Tisch verbannen, da das immer gehüpft is, mein Stuhl vibriert und das ganze macht einfach nur SPAß! Kann es nur empfehlen, wobei ich das B200 nicht so kenne...



> -Samsung SyncMaster 2233BW schwarz, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (LS22CMKKFV)


Soweit ich weiß ist der klasse!
Ich habe den Asus VH242, bin 100% zufrienden [User-Review] +[Sammelthread]Asus VH242H - Forum de Luxx



> MSI P55-GD80, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7581-010R)


sehr schönes Board, wobei ich von CF/SLI nixx halte. 
Spar dir das Geld und kauf dir den PCGH P/L und normalen Sieger, das Asrock P55Pro ASRock P55 Pro, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Das Asrock P55 Extreme scheint auch sehr gut zu sein... (schau mal oben, da steht ja auch noch bisll was...^^) Oder das P65... ich lese noch bissl heft, man kann sich nicht entscheiden, ich habe nur bissl Angst vor dem Sockelproblem, wobei ich ja unten noch was dazu geschrieben habe!
und kauf dir von dem gesparten Geld eine 5870er, die ist schneller und leiser als die 5850, wobei ja beide schlecht leiferbar sind.

Naja jetzt sind wir ein bisschen weg von Blu-ray aber was solls...^^
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, sorry, ich hatte nicht soviel Zeit..., du kannst gerne noch Fragen etc.!!

MFG

Speedguru

EDIT3: 





> Beide CPU's würden auf 3,5 GHz übertaktet werden. Bei dieser Variante ist das Problem mit dem Übertakten bei 1156-er sockeln, die sollen ja davon kaputt gehen.


Ja das erwähnte Sockelproblem.... bis jetzt sind die Boards nur bei Extrem OC (4+Ghz) kaputt gegang, wobei man nicht weiß, wie es im Langzeittest aussieht. Einer hier aus dem Forum hat auch gesagt, dass er der erste sei, der sein Board zurückgeben will bei Alternate... also scheint es recht selten zu sein...
soweit von mir


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. November 2009)

Speedguru schrieb:


> So und da bin ich!
> 
> sowas finde ich auch immer wieder gut, man kann gelassener reden!! ehm... habe ich erwähnt das ich erst 14 bin und in der nähe von Stuttgart wohne...?!
> 
> ...



Boah nein, ich war gerade fast fertig mit der Antwort, da hab ich ausversehen auf zurück geklcikt und jetzt muss ich alles nochmal neu schreiben. Das erste was ich gemacht habe, als ich ich gemerkt habe was passier tist war: 

,,Bonk, Bonk, Bonk, Bonk, Bonk, Bonk, Bonk, Bonk, Bonk, Bonk..." Ihc bin aufgestanden, zur Tür gegangen, und hab die Tür ungefähr 20x an meinen Kopf geschlagen -.-

So, alles nochmal...

Also, tief durchatmen und ... los gehts, zum 2.

Hi, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass du erst 14 bist, ich hab mir aber gedacht, dass du noch nicht volljährig bist^^ Nunja ok, dann sidn wir ja recht weit entfernt.
Viele meiner Freunde machen das auch, also aus Spaß mal den Traum-PC zusammenstellen, scheint nichts unnormales zu sein

Also kurz gefasst ( Ich schaff es mental einfach nicht nochmal alles neu aufzuschrieben):

1366 gefällt mir einfach gut, bla bla, Core i7-920 SMT und Turbo würde ich ausmachen machen, der 920 hat aj dann trotzdem noch auf 3,5GHz mehr Leistugn als der i5-750 auf 3,5 GHz, Gott weiß warum^^

Und naja, ich bin mir unsicher ob sich der Mehrpreis dieses Core i7-Systems auch in Mehrleistung umsetzen lässt. Beide Systemkonfigurationen finde ich persönlich sehr gut gelungen. EInes teurer, doch lohnt sich der Mehrpreis oder soll ich zum i5-system greifen? Ach ja und danke für dein Kompliment und so. udn sabber und geil und bla bla bla, (Man ich hatte über ne A4-Seite schon geschrieben -.- Alles neu)... Ja Das DFI is ja nich so gut wie das P7P55D... Wird ja auch genutzt von PCGh, man schau sich die PCGH-PC's an. Außerdem wegen F1/F3. Die F3 soll ja nich wirklichschneller udn ebsser sein als die F1. Schau dir mal die PCGH-PC's an. Bei core i7 wird die F1 verbaut und bei i5 die F3. Warum? Naja, ich machs ihnen je nachdem einfach nach^^

Ja udn midgard und xigmatek bla. Ja würde mir auch egfallen, das midgard is nen tolles Gehäuse doch ich liebe das CM690 pure black mit Sichtefenster einfach und bei meinen konfigurationen  würde ich blaue Akzente einsetze... (Mir fällt gleich die Hand ab vom Tippen)

Und tut mir Leid, ich hatte so viel tolles genaues und so vorhin egschrieben... -.-

Ja ich hab fleißig PCGh gelesen und naja, mich stört einfach die Lautstärke des COugar 550W. Dafür ist alles andere perfekt. beim 850W ist alles perfekt, warum bloß? Ich hätte ja ansonsten das Cougar genommen....

Ich möchte nämlich einen möglichst leisen PC. wenigstens im Idle. Und cih denke mal, dass ich bei den Komponenten auf dem richtigen Weg bin.

Ach ja und was ist Hardware Luxx??

Also, ich weiß nicht. Entweder das B200USB oder das C200USB. Das B gefällt mir so gut, weil das sehr platzarm ist udn unglaublich tollen Sound haben soll, die kleine Kiste gefällt mir, sieht edel udn so aus. Die Boxen sidn aj acuh nichtz von schlechten Eltern^^

Ich gehe nich so auf große Lans nur so wo man zu 4. oder 5. is... 

Naja ich will einfach von meinem 5.1ding wegkommen. Ich glaub von dem bin ich traumatisiert. die ganzen Kabel, schlechte Anleitung, mäßiger Sound... lieber ein richtig geiles kabelarmes 2.1system. Sorry wegen meiner Rechtschreibung, will nur gerade fertig werden -.-
Bin gerade nich zu Hause an meinem PC, ansonsten würde ich die nochmal was ausführlicheres schreiben und so... Da wäre mir das auch nich passiert -.- 

OMG! Es war so viel... egal.

Wegen Bluray. Ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nahc dem richtigen Monitor. größer als 22" solte er nicht sien, Full HD sollte besitzen sowie HDCP unterstützen. Anonsten gutes Kontrastverhältnis, gute Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, gutes Panel, bekannter Hersteller, passables Design oder besser (schwarz) und sonst mind. 300c/ ? Helligkeit... (wie war die Einheit?^^

Naja, danke, macht Spaß mit dir zu schrieben und so, ich hoffe der Thread wird nich geshclossen,da wir ja nich mehr von blu-ray sprechen^^

Anonsten PN 

FA is angenommen. Ich werde dir beim nächsten mal mehr schreiben -.-

Jetzt hab ich 1 std. mit diesem beitrag zugebracht *kotz 

MfG -DIVINITY-


----------



## Speedguru (21. November 2009)

Hallo!

Schön, dass du zurückgeschrieben hast! Ja das kenne ich, alles fertig und dann z.B. auf die verdammte Taste seitlich auf der Roccat Kone klicken und alles ist weg *bettet, dass es nicht passiert..*

Also vorne weg, ja ich bin 14 ABER: ich werde am 30 november 15 und lese seit einem Jahr PCGH 

So. Glaub mir, es wird immer im Forum von der F1 abgeraten, da die F3 neuer ist, d.h. schneller und einfach besser. Nimm die F3!! 
PCGH nimmt die F1, weil der PC warscheinlich älter ist und es damals keine F3 gab...
Ich habe auch lange mit mir geringt... ich wollte i7 860 (aber auch keinen fall 920er, das der zu teuer ist, und der Sockel einfach ausläuft!!). Dann haben 80% von SMT abgeraten. Bringt nur beim benchen, Videobearbeiten und sonstigen Programmen was (jajaj Firefox profitiert nicht  )
Deshalb ganz klar das Geld sparen und zum i5 greifen und dann besser in einem Jahr nen echten 6kerner kaufen  
SMT verlangsammt ja sogar alle Spiele, bis auf Anno.



> Ja udn midgard und xigmatek bla. Ja würde mir auch egfallen, das midgard is nen tolles Gehäuse doch ich liebe das CM690 pure black mit Sichtefenster einfach und bei meinen konfigurationen würde ich blaue Akzente einsetze... (Mir fällt gleich die Hand ab vom Tippen)


Geht klar, war nur eine Anregung!



> Also, ich weiß nicht. Entweder das B200USB oder das C200USB. Das B gefällt mir so gut, weil das sehr platzarm ist udn unglaublich tollen Sound haben soll, die kleine Kiste gefällt mir, sieht edel udn so aus. Die Boxen sidn aj acuh nichtz von schlechten Eltern^^


Concept B 200 USB - Lautsprecher Teufel
sieht echt gut aus, aber du kannst halt ohne subwoofer nicht so einen BAss hinbekommen, wie ich ihn gerade am eigenen Leibe spüre! BOOOM!!
Ich finde das C200 sieht auch edel aus, is aber Geschmackssache.
Ich kann natürlich nix über das B200 sagen, aber was ich definitiv sagen kann, ist das das C200 reinhaut wie sau! Für den "Otto-Normalverbraucher" ist die intrigierte Soundkarte mehr als ausreichend und hat bestimmt inen besseren Klang als Onboard. Mikrofon und Audio ausgang, habe ich auch auf meiner Fernbedienung und Bass sowie Lautstärke auch!
Teufel Concept C 200 USB Test Lautsprecher
das spricht für sich, und PCGH sagt es auch...^^ 



> Wegen Bluray. Ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nahc dem richtigen Monitor. größer als 22" solte er nicht sien, Full HD sollte besitzen sowie HDCP unterstützen.


hehehehe da habe ich was für dich: Asus VH226H Test Monitor
is eigentlich der gleiche, nur das er 22" ist. Ja er hat eine Helligkeit (300 cd/m²) (es heißt Candela). Test: Asus VH226H - Test: Full-HD-TFT im 16:9-Format | 21-Zoll-Displays | TFT | Monitore | Tests | Hardware | GameStar.de
Wie teuer darf er den sein? sonst gibts noch das:
NEC MultiSync P221W schwarz, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (60002509) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
der hat aber kein FullHD... ist aber Testsieger bei der Hardware Luxx, ist ein Heft, genau wie PCGH! I-net:Hardwareluxx - Hardwareluxx

SO mal schnell gugen, ob ich was vergessen habe....*gug*

Beim P55 MB, bin ich eigentlich am Biostar TPower i55 hängengeblieben, die feauters gefallen mir, genau wie das aussehen! windwithme's LGA1156 review partII-Biostar TPOWER I55 OC : Intel Processor Forum
Du kannst ja bestimmt englisch, ich habe eigentlich das meiste verstanden (Klasse 9 Gymnasium  )

Ja ich denke das wars dann mal von meiner Seite, freue mich auf deine Antwort. Bis Dann 

MFG

Alex

PS.: habe alles markiert und kopiert, falls ich es hinbekomme wieder alles zu löschen..

EDIT: Dein PC ist ja noch relativ gut, oder kannst du schon vieles nicht mehr flüssig zocken? Du könntest ja nur i5 + ram und Kühler kaufen und dann noch warten, oder was meinst du?
Achso mal was über mein Rechner:
getunter Medion MD 8800
Intel Pentium D @3Ghz
Nvidia GeForce 8500GT mit 512 MB Ram
2GB Arbeitsspeicher

Da kannste mal sehen...^^ Dagegen ist dein aktueller ein Luxus PC 
Du musst es ja wissen....  In dem Sinne gute nacht... (00:01UHR  )


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. November 2009)

*Doppelpost FTW ^^*​


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. November 2009)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich sagen:

Es wird das Samsung sein,w elches den ehrenvollen Platz in meinem neuen PC einnehmen wird. Wenn der PC installiert und voll einsatzbereit ist, werde ich den PC ausgiebig testen. Auch das Bluraylaufwerk. Meine Meinung werde ich dann in diesem Thread posten.

Bis dahin..

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir bei der Entscheidung, welches Laufwerk genommen wird, geholfen haben!

MfG -DIVINITY-


Ps: @ Speedguru

Wir steigen an dieser Stelle auf PN um, da unsere Gespräche so gut wie Off-topic sind.


----------



## Speedguru (22. November 2009)

HAllo,

ich werde mir warscheinlich auch das Samsung holen...
Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, da ich nicht weiß, wie viel es mir bringt, gut sieht es definitiv aus 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## kimkoma (23. November 2009)

Wann das Laufwerk geliefert wird? Da musst du beim Händler Anfragen aber den Preis kann der Shop nach der Bestellung nicht mehr anheben oder senken.

Wenn du dir ein BR Laufwerk besorgst solltes du dir auch einen FullHD Bildschirm(1920x1080) gönnen, also native 1080i, um die volle Qualität geniesen zu können. Alles andere wäre mist....

Die Grafikkarten sind auf jeden Fall geeignet.


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. September 2010)

Wie in meinem Tagebuch zu lesen ist, habe ich ja das Blu-Ray-Laufwerk bestellt, eingebaut usw.

Fotos sind auch zu sehen, sie sind total toll.

Das Laufwerk aht sich nun schon beim DVD/CD brennen durchgesetzt und auch beim installieren mehrerer Spiele, sowie beim Einlesen von PCGH/PCGames-DVD's. Einen Film (Nur DVD) habe ich mir auch schon angesehen.

Subjektiv ist das neue Laufwerk jedenfalls viel schneller beim Brennen. Beim Einlesen ist es leiser als mein altes, vollkommen erträglich und nicht störend. Fingerabdrücke habe ich da zwar drauf, sie fallen aber gar nicht auf und ich habe auch kein Bedürfnis es immer zu putzen, ich benutze es ja nicht jeden tag. Es sieht sehr gut aus.

Beim Film ansehen war die Lautstärke in Ordnung. Aufgrund meines Strebens nach einem möglichst für mich perfekten PC, suche ich nach etwas, dass dem Laufwerk die größten Vibrationen nimmt.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

-MIRROR-​


----------

